# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ro/Ro και Φορτηγά Πλοία >  Δεξαμενόπλοιο WAVE

## Roi Baudoin

Νομίζω ότι αξίζει να αφιερώσουμε ένα θέμα για το περίφημο δεξαμενόπλοιο "WAVE" που περέμεινε παροπλισμένο στον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας για 32 χρόνια. Από τον Απρίλιο του 1976, έως το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε.

Ήταν ένα πλοίο που θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς ότι είχε ξεχαστεί από το χρόνο. Γκαζάδικο με δύο κομοδέσια και πολλά ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά που το καθιστούσαν πραγματικό ζωντανό Μουσείο. Ναυπηγήθηκε στην Ισπανία, το 1958.

Στο περιοδικό "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ" (τεύχος 186, Οκτώβριος 2008) γράφτηκε από το Πολεμικό Ανταποκριτή στη σελίδα 140:
_"Αν υπήρχε διάθεση και χρήμα, θα μπορούσε να είχε σωθεί, όπως και τόσα ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΣΩΘΗΚΑΝ, ως μέρος της ναυτικής μας κληρονομιάς"._

Το περίεργο είναι ότι μέχρι το Μάρτη ήταν δεμένο σε μια ντάνα στην Ελευσίνα, πολύ κοντά στο "Γεώργιος Εξπρές".
Μακάρι το "Γεώργιος Εξπρές" να έχει καλύτερη τύχη.

Το Νοέμβριο του 2003 έκοψε τις άγκυρες του και μετά από περιπλάνηση λίγο έλειψε να βγει στην Εθνική Οδό, στο ύψος του Σκαραμαγκά. 
Έτυχε να βρεθώ την επόμενη μέρα στον Σκαραμαγκά.
Τραβήχτηκαν αρκετές φωτογραφίες.
Νομίζω ότι καλό θα ήταν να ανεβούν, εδώ, αρκετές από τις φωτογραφίες εκείνου του παράξενου μεσημεριού. 
Η ατμόσφαιρα ήταν μυστηριακή. Η καταιγίδα είχε περάσει και οι άνθρωποι προσπαθούσαν να επουλώσουν τις πληγές που άφησε στο πέρασμά της. 

Μια φωτογραφία το μεσημέρι της επόμενης ημέρας, μετά την ταραγμένη νύχτα. Μια σειρά από φωτογραφίες με το "WAVE", λίγο πριν έρθουν και το πάρουν τα ρυμουλκά. 
Όταν στεκόσουν στην Εθνική Οδό είχες την αίσθηση ότι η πλώρη του πλοίου ήταν ακριβώς από πάνω σου. Αν το έβλεπες από κοντά είχες πραγματικά την αίσθηση ότι ο χρόνος είχε γυρίσει πίσω...

Το WAVE στην Ελευσίνα.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Αλλες 2 φωτογραφιες του Wave στις 2 και 16.2.2008...ενα πολυ μελαγχολικο θεαμα..
wave 2.2.2008.jpg

wave  16.2.2008.jpg

----------


## Leo

Θέλω να πώ ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον φίλο helatros68, για την συνεχή του παρουσία στο φόρουμ, αλλά και γαι τις *ποιοτικές* φωτογραφίες που έχει μοιραστεί μαζί μας σε πολλά θέματα. Να είσαι καλά φίλε και να μας γοητεύεις με τις ζωγραφιές σου  :Smile:

----------


## mastropanagos

Με πιανει η καρδια μου να βλεπω σε τετοια κατασταση ενα τετοιο βαπορι,και ποσο μαλλον οταν ειναι και γκαζαδικο..(τους εχω μια ιδιαιτερη αδυναμια) :Very Happy:

----------


## kastro

> Αλλες 2 φωτογραφιες του Wave στις 2 και 16.2.2008...ενα πολυ μελαγχολικο θεαμα..
> wave 2.2.2008.jpg
> 
> wave  16.2.2008.jpg


Θέλω να αναφέρω ότι ο καθρέπτης είναι σχεδόν ίδιος με του Μίνως.

----------


## heraklion

Μήπως ήτανε αδερφός του ΚΥΔΩΝ?

----------


## Ellinis

Kαμία σχέση, απλώς μοιράζονταν τα χαρακτηριστικά των τάνκερς εκείνης της εποχής.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον καλό φίλο helatros 68 για τις πραγματικά υπέροχες αυτές φωτογραφίες με το "Wave". 
Ας ξαναγυρίσουμε και πάλι πίσω στο χρόνο.
Νοέμβριος του 2003.
Το "Wave" στον Σκαραμαγκά.
Μέσα στην τρικυμία της προηγούμενης νύχτας το καράβι έκοψε τις καδένες, "ελευθερώθηκε" για λίγο και ξεκίνησε ένα τρελό "ταξίδι" που κατέληξε στον Σκαραμαγκά.
Το πλοίο έφτασε πολύ κοντά στην Εθνική Οδό και ένιωθες ότι, κατά κάποιον τρόπο, αν άπλωνες τα χέρια σου θα μπορούσες να το αγγίξεις. 
Η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του "Wave" στάθηκε αφορμή για να φιλοτεχνηθεί ένας πίνακας ζωγραφικής που αποτέλεσε το σκηνικό για την ποιητική βραδιά που οργάνωσαν στο Πνευματικό Κέντρο του Λυγουριού οι μαθητές του Γυμνασίου Ασκληπιείου το Σάββατο 20 Δεκεμβρίου 2003.
Προσέξτε ότι ο καλλιτέχνης μετέφερε την παραπάνω σκηνή την ώρα του πρωϊνού, όταν τα φώτα της νύχτας είναι κόμα αναμμένα, αλλά το φως της ημέρας έχει κάνει δειλά δειλά την εμφάνισή του.
Για όσους έχουν πάει στον Κόλπο, είναι η πιο μαγική στιγμή της ημέρας. 

Στην ποιητική βραδιά διαβάστηκαν ποιήματα του Νίκου Καββαδία και ήταν αφιερωμένη στον λυκειάρχη, Κώστα Μάντζαρη, που πρόσφατα είχε "ταξιδέψει" για αλλού.
Εκείνο το βράδυ το "Wave", o Καββαδίας, τα ποιήματα και τα παιδιά δημιούργησαν μια μαγική ατμόσφαιρα.
Η βραδιά επιμελήθηκε από τους φιλολόγους του σχολείου, τον Πέτρο Λυγίζο και την Εύη Αισώπου.
Το όνομα του ζωφράφου, δυστυχώς, δεν το θυμάμαι. 
Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στον helatros 68, τον Leo, τον Ellinis, τον Νίκο, τον mastropanago, τον masrokosta, τον moutsokosta, τον paroskayak, τον Νίκο, τον Jolly Roger, τον Nautikos II, τον scoufgian, τον polyka, τον Έσπερο,τον Α. Μώλο, τον καλό φίλο που συναντήσαμε εκείνη τη μέρα στην Ελευσίνα και σε όλους όσους συνέβαλλαν για να γίνει εκείνη η ποιητική βραδιά στο Λυγουριό. 
Μπροστά από την πλώρη.jpg 
Wave - Ελευσίνα.jpg

----------


## mastropanagos

Τελεια η φωτο σου φιλε Αντωνη και ευχαριστω και για την αφιερωση,οπως επισης τελεια ειναι και η απεικονιση του πλοιου απο το ζωγραφο...Απο το συγκεκριμενο σημειο περναω καθε μερα τετοια ωρα λογω του οτι πηγαινω στη σχολη στον Ασπροπυργο...Ειναι ωραια αισθηση ετσι οπως κατεβαινεις απο την εθνικη και ξαφνικα παιρνεις τη δεξια στροφη στο Σκαραμαγκα και ξεπροβαλλει η θαλασσα..Απο το σημειο που βρισκεται το βαπορι μπορω να αναλογιστω πως θα φαινοταν απο την εθνικη,και ειδικα με τετοια πλωρη..!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

Πανέμορφη η φωτό σου Αντώνη. Αλλά και η ζωγραφιά δεν πάει πίσω. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.! :Wink:

----------


## Παναγιώτης

¨Έχουμε κάποιο στοιχείο για το πλοίο ή κάποια αρχή γιοα να ψάξουμε και τη ιστορία του;

----------


## Haddock

Παναγιώτη, *εδώ* θα βρεις πληροφορίες για το πλοίο που αναφερόμαστε.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

To "Wave", φίλε Παναγιώτη χάθηκε άδικα.
Δεν είμαι ειδικός, αλλά δεν πιστεύω να είναι και πολλά τα δεξαμενόπλοια που ναυπηγήθηκαν τη δεκαετία του '50 και να επιζούν 50 χρόνια μετά.
Το τέλος του ήρθε ακριβώς όταν έκλεισε τα 50 του χρόνια.

Προσωπικά έτυχε να βρεθώ εκείνο το μεσημέρι κάτω από την πλώρη του.
Είχε προηγηθεί μια περιπετειώδη νύχτα, για την οποία ποτέ δεν μάθαμε τι ακριβώς έγινε.
Αν σκεφτούμε ότι το πλοίο ήταν παροπλισμένο απέναντι από τα διυλιστήρια της PETROLA μπορούμε να σκεφτούμε ότι, ενδεχομένως, μπορεί και να δημιουργούσε σοβαρό κίνδυνο όταν έκοψε τις καδένες του και άρχισε να πλέει μόνο του στον Κόλπο της Ελευσίνας. 
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το θέμα αποσιωπήθηκε, παρά το ότι οι διαστάσεις του θέματος ήταν πολλές και σημαντικές.

Όταν ανέβασα κάποιες φωτογραφίες στο shipsnostalgia.com γράφτηκαν αρκετά σχόλια για το θέμα του "WAVE".
Κάποιοι από τους ξένους φίλους μας ενδιαφέρθηκαν γενικά για τη σωτηρία του.
Δεν γνωρίζω αν έγινε κάποια προσπάθεια για τη διατήρησή του.
Αυτό που είχε ακουστεί είναι ότι ο ιδιοκτήτης του δεν ήθελε να το πωλήσει.
Όσοι ξέρουν περισσότερα, ας μας κατατοπίσουν.
Παραθέτω το σύνδεσμο για το shipsnostalgia.com 
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/71017/cat/500/ppuser/13606

Επίσης παραθέτω ένα από τα σχόλια του φίλου *"needadditionalinformation"* για το θέμα:
"Out of the 318 search results for "Wave" on the Mirimar ship Index website, I've narrowed it down to this guess:

Originally *the ESCOMBRERAS and built by Espanola, at Matagorda yard, being completed in 1958. She subsequently became the "ALINTA" in 1973 and finaly the "Wave" in 1976.* 

Επίσης, τα στοιχεία του πλοίου από το shipspotting.com (ο σύνδεσμος που ανέβασε ο φίλος paroskayak):

_"Port of Registry: Chios (Greece)
IMO: 5106225 
Call Sign: J4ME
Ex-names: Escombreras; Alinta
Built by: Soc. Espanola de Construccion Naval, S.A. (SECN) - Puerto Real (Spain) in 1958
Type/class: Oil Tanker 
Observations: actual status: To Be Broken Up in India (date ???)"
_

Νομίζω φίλοι μου ότι το "Wave" χει μια θέση στο "Ταξίδι στο Χθες".
Δύο από τις φωτογραφίες από εκέινο το μεσημέρι του Νοεμβρίου του 2003.

Το "Wave" με τα δύο κομοδέσια

Τα δύο κομοδέσια.jpg

Λίγο πριν από την Εθνική Οδό Αθηνών-Κορίνθου ....

Λίγο πριν την Εθνική Οδό.jpg

----------


## mastropanagos

Μηπως εχουμε κανενα στοιχειο απο την πλοιακτησια του πλοιου γιατι απ'οτι βλεπω ηταν Ελληνικο με νηολογιο Χιου??(ποια ηταν,ποιος εφοπλιστης το διαχειριζοταν)..Σε ενα μοντελακι που υπαρχει στην ΑΕΝ Ασπροπυργου υπαρχει ενα ακριβως ιδιο σκαρι,αλλα δεν θυμαμαι στοιχεια..Οταν ξαναπαω στη σχολη θα το κοιταξω..!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Για το "Wave", κάποιοι υποστήριζαν ότι υπήρχε και μια σχέση με το Γιάννη Λάτση.
Μάλλο, αυτό δεν πρέπει να ισχύει.
Ίσως, τα συσχέτιζαν εξαιτίας του μακροχρόνιου παροπλισμού και των πλοίων του Γιάννη Λάτση στην Ελευσίνα.
Αλλά το γεγονός του μακροχρόνιου παροπλισμού παραμένει ανεξήγητο.
Φίλε mastropanago, όταν πας στη σχολή κύτταξε να μας πεις σχετικά με το μοντέλο. 
Τα στοιχεία που δίνει το Miramar Ship Index είναι τα ακόλουθα: 
*Single Ship Report for "5106225"*

IDNo:5106225
Year:1958
Name:ESCOMBRERAS
Launch Date:28.6.57
Type:Tanker
Date of completion: January 1958
Flag:ESP
Keel:
1919, standard 1920> - for SS surface dp">
Tons:1919, standard 1920> - for SS surface dp">13010
Link:1730
DWT:19250
Yard No:89
Length overall:172.5
Ship Design:
LPP:161.5
Country of build:ESP
Beam:21.7
Builder:Espanola
Material of build:
Location of yard:Matagorda
Number of
screws/Mchy/
Speed(kn):1D-14
Owner as Completed:Naval or paramilitary marking :A:End:
*Subsequent History:*

73 ALINTA - 76 WAVE
*Disposal Data:*

SE99

----------


## Παναγιώτης

¨Εκανα κι εγώ μια ερευνούλα στο δίκτυο για τα στοιχεία του πλοίου, γενικά τα στοιχεία που δίνει ο Miramar Ship Index επιβεβαιόνονται και αλλού αλλά βρήκα μικροδιαφορές στη χωρητικότητα σε σχέση με άλλες πηγες που ίσως να οφείλονται σε ανακαταμέτρηση. Ανακεφαλαιώνω τα στοιεία όπως τα διαστάυρωσα από αυτή την αναφορά της Intertanko http://www.intertanko.com/pdf/resear...ll%20fleet.xls και https://www.intertanko.com/upload/21489/Phase-out.xls
http://www.gemisi.info/70074-387.php

IMO: 5106225
Διακριτικό κλήσης: J4ME
GT: 12.732
DWT: 20.124
Μήκος ολικό (Loa): 172,5 m
Μήκος ματαξύ καθέτων (Lbp): 161,5 m
Πλάτος: 21,7 m
Βύθισμα: 9,5 m
Κατασκευάστηκε το 1958 στην Ισπανία
Σαν πλοικτήτρια αναφέρεται κάποια Kyma Cia Nav. S.A. ξέραι κανέις κάτι για αυτή και αν είναι όντως η πλοικτήτρια;

----------


## esperos

> ¨Εκανα κι εγώ μια ερευνούλα στο δίκτυο για τα στοιχεία του πλοίου, γενικά τα στοιχεία που δίνει ο Miramar Ship Index επιβεβαιόνονται και αλλού αλλά βρήκα μικροδιαφορές στη χωρητικότητα σε σχέση με άλλες πηγες που ίσως να οφείλονται σε ανακαταμέτρηση. Ανακεφαλαιώνω τα στοιεία όπως τα διαστάυρωσα από αυτή την αναφορά της Intertanko http://www.intertanko.com/pdf/resear...ll%20fleet.xls και https://www.intertanko.com/upload/21489/Phase-out.xls
> http://www.gemisi.info/70074-387.php
> 
> IMO: 5106225
> Διακριτικό κλήσης: J4ME
> GT: 12.732
> DWT: 20.124
> Μήκος ολικό (Loa): 172,5 m
> Μήκος ματαξύ καθέτων (Lbp): 161,5 m
> ...


 
Στον  Πειραιά,  το  πλοίο  το  εκπροσωπούσε  η  Shipping  &  Trading  Agencies  Ltd.  με  γραφείο  στην  Ακτή  Μιαούλη  3  και  τηλέφωνο  210-4120450-1

----------


## mastropanagos

> Για το "Wave", κάποιοι υποστήριζαν ότι υπήρχε και μια σχέση με το Γιάννη Λάτση.
> Μάλλο, αυτό δεν πρέπει να ισχύει.
> Ίσως, τα συσχέτιζαν εξαιτίας του μακροχρόνιου παροπλισμού και των πλοίων του Γιάννη Λάτση στην Ελευσίνα.
> Αλλά το γεγονός του μακροχρόνιου παροπλισμού παραμένει ανεξήγητο.
> Φίλε mastropanago, όταν πας στη σχολή κύτταξε να μας πεις σχετικά με το μοντέλο. 
> Τα στοιχεία που δίνει το Miramar Ship Index είναι τα ακόλουθα: 
> *Single Ship Report for "5106225"*
> 
> IDNo:5106225
> ...


Οπως ειχα πει φιλε Αντωνη πηγα απο τη σχολη σημερα για να δω τα μοντελακια που ειχα πει παραπανω,τελικα δεν βρηκα κατι που να φερνει στο WAVE αλλα ετυχε να συζητησω το θεμα με εναν καθηγητη μου απο τον οποιο εμαθα καποιες πληροφοριες σχετικα με το wave οι οποιες πιστευω ειναι αρκετα χρησιμες..!!
Το wave λοιπον ελεγετο οτι ηταν το πρωτο καραβι που απεκτησε ο Γιαννης Λατσης,και ηταν το καραβι που τον εκανε τρανο εφοπλιστη,και αφου λοιπον σταματησε τα ταξιδια απλα το κρατουσε παροπλισμενο τοσο καιρο για συναισθηματικους λογους,επισης εμαθα οτι τον αυγουστο που μας περασε το πλοιο εθεαθη να φευγει ρυμουλκουμενο απο εκει που ηταν αγκυροβολημενο,ο προορισμος του αγνωστος,πιθανων να πηγε και για scrap..!!Ολα αυτα που ενεφερα βεβαια μου τα ειπε ενας καθηγητης μου οπως ειπα και παραπανω και πιστευω οτι ειναι αρκετα εγκυρα..!!Οποιος εχει καποια αλλη πληροφορια που ηταν ο τελικος του προορισμος ας μας διαφωτισει..!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ, καλέ μας φίλε.
Η σχέση του πλοίου με τον Λάτση ακουγόταν από παλιά.
Για πολλά χρόνια, μάλιστα, ήταν αραγμένο μπροστά στην PETROLA (ιδιοκτησίας Λάτση).
¶λλοι πάλι υποστήριζαν ότι δεν ανήκε στον συγκεκριμένο εφοπλιστή.

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι το καράβι πρέπει τον Αύγουστο να έφυγε για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι.
Μετά από 32 χρόνια παροπλισμού ...

----------


## mastropanagos

> Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ, καλέ μας φίλε.
> Η σχέση του πλοίου με τον Λάτση ακουγόταν από παλιά.
> Για πολλά χρόνια, μάλιστα, ήταν αραγμένο μπροστά στην PETROLA (ιδιοκτησίας Λάτση).
> ¶λλοι πάλι υποστήριζαν ότι δεν ανήκε στον συγκεκριμένο εφοπλιστή.
> 
> Το σίγουρο είναι ότι το καράβι πρέπει τον Αύγουστο να έφυγε για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι.
> Μετά από 32 χρόνια παροπλισμού ...


Μετα απο 32 χρονια και το καραβι στεκοταν ακομα αγερωχο,με εμφανη τα σημαδια του χρονου επανω του αλλα χωρις να εχει παρει ουτε μια μοιρα κλιση..!!

----------


## Georgecz3

Πραγματικά είναι κρίμα τοσό όμορφα σκαρία να καταλήγουν για σκράπ.
Πλοία μιας άλλης εποχής , τα οποία θα έπρεπε να μένουν για να θυμίζουν στους παλαιότερους αλλα και να μαθαίνουν στους νέους πως εξελήχθηκε η Ναυτιλία μας

----------


## Ellinis

Πέρασαν σχεδόν δύο χρόνια που το WAVE ρυμουλκήθηκε -ως ROJDA- στην Αλιάγκα για να διαλυθεί. 

Το είχαμε συνηθίσει να το βλέπουμε στην κατάσταση που το είχαν οδηγήσει οι τρείς δεκαετίες παροπλισμού στον κόλπο. Ας το δούμε και πως ήταν όταν ήταν στα νιάτα του και ταξίδευε.

Ως Ισπανικό ESCOMBRERAS 
wave as Escombreras-01.jpg

και ως Λιβεριανό ALINTA
Wave as Alinta.jpg

πηγή

----------

